# Here's why things may be slowing.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

but how is bitcoin going?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> but how is bitcoin going?


I bit a coin once, but it was kinda hard to chew.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I bit a coin once, but it was kinda hard to chew.


lol but that's not on your profile like the op


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I bit a coin once, but it was kinda hard to chew.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Bitcoin is down nearly 10% since the beginning of the month.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Bitcoin is down nearly 10% since the beginning of the month.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Stocks are already "play money" in a way. That makes bitcoin "play play money". Like trying to use monopoly money to pay someone in the zombie apocalypse who wouldn't even take regular currency.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Stocks are already "play money" in a way. That makes bitcoin "play play money". Like trying to use monopoly money to pay someone in the zombie apocalypse who wouldn't even take regular currency.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Stocks are already "play money" in a way. That makes bitcoin "play play money". Like trying to use monopoly money to pay someone in the zombie apocalypse who wouldn't even take regular currency.


I mainly use for online poker tournaments


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I don’t own stock, I don’t own bonds, I don’t own anything of any value. So to see the stock market crash like this makes me extremely warm and fuzzy inside. Especially when I’m driving around the area where I live where every house is at least worth $1.5million. They still be ordering DD lol.

I filled up today at $2.12 a gallon before my GasBuddy discount, that’s all that I care about. And no, that was not at a Costco, or Sam’s Club, or BJ’s.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dow is down 2,000. Uber/Lyft down 10%.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> I don't own stock, I don't own bonds, I don't own anything of any value. So to see the stock market crash like this makes me extremely warm and fuzzy inside. Especially when I'm driving around the area where I live where every house is at least worth $1.5million. They still be ordering DD lol.
> 
> I filled up today at $2.12 a gallon before my GasBuddy discount, that's all that I care about. And no, that was not at a Costco, or Sam's Club, or BJ's.


Lazy people need to eat, too.:biggrin:


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Lazy people need to eat, too.:biggrin:


Lazy and rich, trust me. Delivered two Starbucks coffees to Nic Batum yesterday, they order all the time. $4million home. Denny Hamlin too, his home runs about $9million. The heir to Johnson and Johnson lives right next to Hamlin, last week ordered McDonalds from UE. Huge tip.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> but how is bitcoin going?


 Bitcoin is going up through the roof, it's the only real money.
You just have to look at the fundamentals and the charts.
Meanwhile the centuries old fake real money, gold is plummeting.

Or perhaps I have things reversed.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If you are in the game long term, the market is still up 1.2% from a year ago..... no need to panic.... yet :roflmao:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> If you are in the game long term, the market is still up 1.2% from a year ago..... no need to panic.... yet :roflmao:


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> If you are in the game long term,* the market is still up 1.2% from a year ago*..... no need to panic.... yet :roflmao:


LOL until the close of business tomorrow...........



Jon77 said:


> Bitcoin is going up through the roof, it's the only real money.
> You just have to look at the fundamentals and the charts.
> Meanwhile the centuries old fake real money, *gold is plummeting.*
> 
> Or perhaps I have things reversed.


Gold is the only thing right now in the black.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

During times of crisis gold is always the safe haven.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's always different market to market. As of today my county in NY officially has the most positive cases in the country and most of the cases in NYS. Amazingly, far more than NYC. Food delivery was brisk again last night, it was a good night.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It's always different market to market. As of today my county in NY officially has the most positive cases in the country and most of the cases in NYS. Amazingly, far more than NYC. Food delivery was brisk again last night, it was a good night.


Not only brisk business, but yesterday was $1.34 per mile, so that's a win-win. Lots of rich germaphobes in my area not wanting to leave their mansions for 4 McFlurrys/$10/1.8 miles/14 minutes from acceptance to dropoff. In the immortal words of Herm Edwards, "you play&#8230; To win&#8230; The game".


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> It's always different market to market. As of today my county in NY officially has the most positive cases in the country and most of the cases in NYS. Amazingly, far more than NYC. Food delivery was brisk again last night, it was a good night.


Be careful Seamus


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Be careful Seamus


Thanks.

Yeah I'm done for a few weeks. The number of new cases is exploding in my area. NY is closing in on Washington State for number of infected people.

If it were just me I might keep going a while but I have family living in my home that has an underlying medical condition and I can't risk bringing it into my house.

Good luck to you, eventually everyone will be in the same boat.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> During times of crisis gold is always the safe haven.


Ummm, no longer?
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gold-stripped-safe-haven-status-171546060.html


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Ummm, no longer?
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gold-stripped-safe-haven-status-171546060.html


I'm actually quite stunned that the last few days gold has lost a ton, his statement is correct it is always a safe haven for investing.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm actually quite stunned that the last few days gold has lost a ton, his statement is correct it is always usually a safe haven for investing.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Fixed it for you.


Honestly IDGAF anyways, I have no stocks or bonds or gold, silver, mutual funds, 401k......I'm warm and fuzzy inside at the markets plummeting TBH.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


lol no one pays their bills with stocks. And unless you sell, you lose NOTHING as it WILL come back.

As opposed to BC (and the people trying to prop it up) which has NO value because you can't use it anywhere.

The only people using BC are scumtastic day traders that post garbage like this on forums trying to get a bump going. The real money in BC is are the services that allow you to exchange BC for cash and wallets because they take a very real fee from you.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> lol no one pays their bills with stocks. And unless you sell, you lose NOTHING as it WILL come back.
> 
> As opposed to BC (and the people trying to prop it up) which has NO value because you can't use it anywhere.
> 
> The only people using BC are scumtastic day traders that post garbage like this on forums trying to get a bump going. The real money in BC is are the services that allow you to exchange BC for cash and wallets because they take a very real fee from you.


uhhh...people pay their bills with jobs. Falling stocks, means layoffs. = no money for rent and bills


----------

